# Installing Xenon lights in my 2007 Altima



## az1698 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a 2.5s nissan alitma 2007. I wanted to have xenon in my car as i tend to drive around late at night. I was wondering, would this suffice?

H11-NISSAN Altima 2009-2007 Xenon Headlight Bulbs-HALO:eBay Motors (item 230334748047 end time Aug-29-09 09:02:37 PDT)

This would be xenon right? It doesn't have the conversion kit, but will it work? Or how about this one?

BLUE 8500K XENON HEADLIGHTS ALTIMA G6 SKY OUTLOOK 2007:eBay Motors (item 350232513430 end time Aug-03-09 16:22:57 PDT)

And my car doesn't have foglights, but if I have this installed, will I have foglights? Will I have to have anything else included?

Nissan Altima 2005 06 2007 Xenon HID H11 Fog Light Bulb:eBay Motors (item 230361546804 end time Aug-26-09 18:49:04 PDT)


----------



## brookz (Aug 20, 2005)

It looks like they should work, as long as your Altima doesn't have HID lights.
For the fog lights, you'd need to be something to mount them in and wire the lights, there is nothing there now.


----------



## joseph.nysa (Dec 22, 2009)

Definitely it will work, i already did. I will soon post some pics of it.


----------



## optical serenity (Jan 17, 2010)

Do they look decent? I've been thinking of doing a conversion to HID


----------



## Mµšh (Jan 25, 2010)

Those bulbs will decrease visibile light when driving at night. They are too high of a temperature. Stick below 6000k. Also, "xenon" does not equal "hid."


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

I would go silver star replacment bulbs instead of a conversion kit from ebay..... much better choice; easy to install and guarenteed bulbs.

Most HID kits I have seen are junk, have fun !


----------

